# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  What pronoun to use when referring to USA

## Ramil

I'm currently using 'it' when referring to USA but I use 'они' (they) in Russian when doing the same. After all, I think it's more correct to use 'they' since they are United States.
I've got confused about that only recently. 
So when I say USA do I use 'it' (since I am referring to a single country) or they (because there are many states in USA)? 
Also, do I say "USA does smth." or "USA do smth."?

----------


## Dobry

> I'm currently using 'it' when referring to USA but I use 'они' (they) in Russian when doing the same. After all, I think it's more correct to use 'they' since they are United States.
> I've got confused about that only recently. 
> So when I say USA do I use 'it' (since I am referring to a single country) or they (because there are many states in USA)? 
> Also, do I say "USA does smth." or "USA do smth."?

 Use USA in the singular... not plural... don't use они, unless you're talking about the 'people', or referring specifically to a group of States. 
In the U.S. we use U.S.A. as singular in sentences.  It's not technically correct grammar... but it is traditional and normal.   
U.S.A. (or U.S.) = 'It'... The U.S.A.  (usually referring to the Federal government, i.e. Bush and the Congress... 'One Nation') 
The citizens of the U.S.A. = 'they'
A group of States = 'they'

----------


## kt_81

@Dobry 
Are there actually any differences regarding that between U.S. english and G.B. english?
As far as I remember, when talking about f.e. music bands or companies, one country's language uses singular while the other uses plural. E.g.:
"Microsoft said that they would sell all of their.." vs. "Microsoft said that it would sell all of its..".
Don't know who uses what, though.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

The U.S. is one identity. It is a unification of states. "The US will not back down from its Iraq policy" e.g.
"The US declared war on its arch-enemy: North Korea"

----------


## gRomoZeka

I recall someone in another topic said that in Britain they use "*they*"+"USA". Is that right?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

You could say: "In the U.S., they eat hamburgers", but you refer to the people not the country...

----------


## RusskiSlav

There is more than one state, but it is one country, so I'd use "it", i.e. "The US said* it* will...blahblahblah" not "The US said _they_ will...blahblah" 
By the way, you spelled referring wrong   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> By the way, you spelled referring wrong

 who did?  ::

----------


## Бармалей

It's now politically incorrect, but you'll also see "she/her" used as well (just like ships). EG:
"The United States must protect her borders. She will do all that she can to defeat the terrorists."

----------


## DDT

"She"  will only become politically incorrect if people stop using it. That's why I make a point to use it! Besides, it sounds nice.

----------


## Chuvak

> "The US said* it* will...blahblahblah" not "The US said _they_ will...blahblah"

 (Offtopic) 
Why did you write "The US said they _will_"? I was taught that it must be "The US said they would"
Is it just a typo ?

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by RusskiSlav  "The US said* it* will...blahblahblah" not "The US said _they_ will...blahblah"   (Offtopic) 
> Why did you write "The US said they _will_"? I was taught that it must be "The US said they would"
> Is it just a typo ?

 You can use both depending on the context. 
The USA said it will destroy Iraq.  - It is certain, they ARE going to.
The USA said it would destroy Iraq. - They might, could... they would destroy it if... or it could be referring to the past ie "the USA said it would destroy Iraq but they decided not to"  
By the way, I think "the USA said they would" is not incorrect. I hear that quite a bit... It's the same when referring to companies etc "Telecom said they would...."

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by RusskiSlav  By the way, you spelled referring wrong     who did?

 Me in the topic name

----------


## awb

just cause someone says "The United States said they would..." doesn't mean it's right.  everyone makes this mistake all the time, and not just in English.  but proper grammar calls for "The United States said it would..."

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> just cause someone says "The United States said they would..." doesn't mean it's right.  everyone makes this mistake all the time, and not just in English.  but proper grammar calls for "The United States said it would..."

 Sshhh... don't say that to charlestonian, he'll give you google hit results and claim that if google says it, it must be correct.

----------


## awb

sure, it's quite fine colloquially.  and that's what google is, a compilation of websites written by random people..

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by awb  just cause someone says "The United States said they would..." doesn't mean it's right.  everyone makes this mistake all the time, and not just in English.  but proper grammar calls for "The United States said it would..."   Sshhh... don't say that to charlestonian, he'll give you google hit results and claim that if google says it, it must be correct.

 BUT IT IS TRUE! GOOGLE is ALWAYS right. Like, "Every two child did." That IS a sentence, grammar nazis! Google says so! 500+ people say so! :P  ::  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=& ... tnG=Search

----------


## awb

Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo.

----------


## charlestonian

> There is more than one state, but it is one country, so I'd use "it", i.e. "The US said* it* will...blahblahblah" not "The US said _they_ will...blahblah" 
> By the way, you spelled referring wrong

 I don't see any errors in "referring"....

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by awb  just cause someone says "The United States said they would..." doesn't mean it's right.  everyone makes this mistake all the time, and not just in English.  but proper grammar calls for "The United States said it would..."   *Sshhh... don't say that to charlestonian, he'll give you google hit results and claim that if google says it, it must be correct.*

  
You are in a good mood I see... Do you want me to spoil it for you?   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by RusskiSlav  There is more than one state, but it is one country, so I'd use "it", i.e. "The US said* it* will...blahblahblah" not "The US said _they_ will...blahblah" 
> By the way, you spelled referring wrong     I don't see any errors in "referring"....

 It was reffering  :: 
I've corrected the title.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by RusskiSlav  There is more than one state, but it is one country, so I'd use "it", i.e. "The US said* it* will...blahblahblah" not "The US said _they_ will...blahblah" 
> By the way, you spelled referring wrong     I don't see any errors in "referring"....   It was reffering 
> I've corrected the title.

 Gotcha.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> You are in a good mood I see... Do you want me to spoil it for you?

   ::   :P

----------


## chaika

Anybody reading this thread? I mean, the correct response has already been given and, it appears, totally ignored, viz. and to wit: BrE uses plurals where AmE uses singulars.
The United States are sending more troops
The United States is sending more troops 
The government are/is 
Microsoft are/is or even have/has 
singular and plural on different sides of the ocean!!

----------


## Бармалей

> Anybody reading this thread? I mean, the correct response has already been given and, it appears, totally ignored, viz. and to wit: BrE uses plurals where AmE uses singulars.
> The United States are sending more troops
> The United States is sending more troops 
> The government are/is 
> Microsoft are/is or even have/has 
> singular and plural on different sides of the ocean!!

 But you forgot my personal favorite:
"Chaika, are you good at maths?" vs. "Chaika, are you good at math?"
Maths just sounds bizarre, like saying "the media are" -- actually, though, you know what? I always thought it was "standard" (as in 95% of the population of the US) English vs. "highly-educated" English. Both are correct, but one seems to have a high-brow connotation behind it -- I never attributed it to an Atlantic divide. Then again, maybe it just goes back to the general American impression of the British accent (and the vocabulary/ grammar that goes along with it) being a prestige accent...

----------

